# Crufts TV coverage



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

What did you think of it? I thought it was patchy and bitty. Seemed very quiet too, the atmosphere did not come across at all. Maybe because thursday is such a quiet day.
Gawd alone knows who the gormless bloke in it was, can't stand that sort of poncing around he did-wandering about acting like a silly kid in a toy factory. Clare Balding was okay, vet Mark was good, supportive and informative. Frank Kane, who is such wealth of knowledge-wasted.
Why did we not have more info and coverage on the group judging? I have to say I did not used to think the BBC coverage was much cop, I now consider it to have been very good compared to More4.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

pickle said:


> What did you think of it? I thought it was patchy and bitty. Seemed very quiet too, the atmosphere did not come across at all. Maybe because thursday is such a quiet day.
> Gawd alone knows who the gormless bloke in it was, can't stand that sort of poncing around he did-wandering about acting like a silly kid in a toy factory. Clare Balding was okay, vet Mark was good, supportive and informative. Frank Kane, who is such wealth of knowledge-wasted.
> Why did we not have more info and coverage on the group judging? I have to say I did not used to think the BBC coverage was much cop, I now consider it to have been very good compared to More4.


Oh dear - didn't think anything could be worse than the BBC coverage - how disappointing. I didn't see the programme cos I was actually there - and while Thursday isn't at busy visitor-wise as Saturday and Sunday, it's no less busy than any other day as regards showing and all the other competitions and entertainments. I may be able to catch the program tonight - hope they do it better than this seems to have been though!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree totally with you, but they did say that more4 website are showing more of the group judging online?? I haven't looked yet but I would rather watch it on the crufts tv website anyway.
I will watch all the coverage on more4 but that guy really annoys me!!! he clearly knows nothing about dogs.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I agree totally with you, but they did say that more4 website are showing more of the group judging online?? I haven't looked yet but I would rather watch it on the crufts tv website anyway.
> I will watch all the coverage on more4 but that guy really annoys me!!! he clearly knows nothing about dogs.


Watch the live streaming - really great coverage!
DfsCrufts / Home - Crufts Live

and this is what's on today - the live coverage is everything in the main Arena. 
http://www.crufts.org.uk/whats-on/day2Watch the group judging online too - much better.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

is it on the tv? or is it just online?  x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> is it on the tv? or is it just online?  x


It's on More4 at 7.30pm every night, but the consensus is that it's not much cop - better to watch the live streaming instead.... especially the Group judging which is online at around 6pm.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

I was a bit disapointed that they didn't give any info about the different breeds in the groups.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> I was a bit disapointed that they didn't give any info about the different breeds in the groups.


They do if you watch the FULL live coverage online. Much better! And the names of the individual dogs, any history etc.


----------



## Starie (Mar 12, 2010)

im so thoroughly disappointed. id wandered why i couldnt find it last nite when i turned on the tv. i wait all year for these 4 days shame on the BBC. disgusting.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

The more4 coverage is rubbish!

I expected to see judging of the whole groups, but instead they cut it down to the final pick, what a disappointment! 

The one thing I did like though was how they were promoting healthy dogs and discussing topics such as Puppy Farming.

That presenter is a right tool isn't he, anyone would think he's never seen a dog before, what an idiot. I think they should get Richard Hammond back on it, at least he's interested in dogs  Clare Balding isn't bad but she looks to have put a bit of weight on!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

It wasn't as good as when it was on BBC1. It was the bloke of Blue Peter that did that role last time and he was alot better. You didn't see much if any of the other people that ysed to prevent it either. Unfortunatlly i can't use the link they won't load.


----------

